# carrying in arizona



## LEO0313 (Aug 7, 2008)

being a resident of california, can i carry a handgun in a holster on my belt in the arizona forests? thanks for the info.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If you can legaly own a gun you can carry in our National Forests. You may not however carry in National Parks which may also be Forests.

Enjoy but stay safe and pick up your empties. :mrgreen:


----------

